# Aufnehmen mit Cool Edit



## Spacemonkey (19. Dezember 2002)

Mag sein dass ich nur zu doof dafür bin, aber irgendwie klappt es nicht, dass ich Musik, die über den Line-In eingang kommt mithilfe von Cooledit aufzunehmen. Es klappt aber auch nicht mit dem Windowsrekorder. Muss man da irgendwas besonderes beachten?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. Dezember 2002)

hast du im Mixer deiner Soundkarte kontrolliert ob bei den Aufnahmereitern kein Mutehäkchen bei LineIn steht?


----------



## Spacemonkey (19. Dezember 2002)

Das Häkchen ist weg. 
Also ich habe von meinem receiver ein Cinchkabel zum Rechner. Der geht in den Lin-In von der Soundkarte.
Ich höre auch was im Fernsehen kommt, auch wenn der Fernsehen aus ist also somit über die Soundkarte.


----------

